# Help on breeding king mealworms?



## brymche (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Got some king mealworms from the store that I wanted to breed. Now, they're pretty big and mature - bout 2 inches - and I have a question about pupating. I've done a lot of research, and some places say that they don't pupate, others say that they do just like regular mealworms, and a couple of sites say that you need to put each king mealworm into a separate container until they start to starve and begin to pupate. Which of these is right??? I don't know what to do!!! :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

brymche said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got some king mealworms from the store that I wanted to breed. Now, they're pretty big and mature - bout 2 inches - and I have a question about pupating. I've done a lot of research, and some places say that they don't pupate, others say that they do just like regular mealworms, and a couple of sites say that you need to put each king mealworm into a separate container until they start to starve and begin to pupate. Which of these is right??? I don't know what to do!!! :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


I breed Morio worms, and the best solution i have found so far, is to seperate into individual pots with bran and they will pupate (last batch took 4 weeks to reach the pupation stage) and then turn into beetles.

Then you can put the beetles into another container, all beetles together, and they can start to breed.


----------



## brymche (Mar 28, 2011)

Well that helps! Some people say it will be better not to put bran in the containers because it will make the mealies pupate slower??? Any help with that???


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

brymche said:


> Well that helps! Some people say it will be better not to put bran in the containers because it will make the mealies pupate slower??? Any help with that???


Ive never had any pupate without, but havnt properly tried, so cant really comment, although i have had some die due to not having food.


----------



## brymche (Mar 28, 2011)

ok, I'll try... how long do you think it takes for them to go into the pupating stage? any help is appreciated
:whistling2:


----------



## brymche (Mar 28, 2011)

oh also, I know you're supposed to put them in the containers to pupate when they reach about 2 inches long. All are that size and I noticed today that one had shed it's skin inside the box... Is it not ready to pupate since it's still growing? :?:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

brymche said:


> oh also, I know you're supposed to put them in the containers to pupate when they reach about 2 inches long. All are that size and I noticed today that one had shed it's skin inside the box... Is it not ready to pupate since it's still growing? :?:


In all fairness, ive no idea how long they are supposed to be.

I am still experimenting with mine abit.

I put 15 into different compartments in a box, and waited to see what happened. 4 pupated, 4 died and 7 have just grown.

The next experiment is going to be with bran or without.:2thumb:

Karl


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They should only need bran if you don't check them. They get put in separate containers to stress them in to pupating and won't need food as pupae. Providing food as worms in the tub may slow the process as they may not get stressed adequately.
You should only separate the largest worms as these will have a better chance of surviving throughout the process. I also believe smaller worms may be too young to actually pupate.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I suspect that in fact they pupate because they are NOT stressed. Morios can be cannibilistic They are very vulnerable to attack when they are in the company of other worms. So they feel more comfortable to pupate when seperated from their siblings. 

I have evidence to believe this because it is NOT necessary to seperate them into SMALL containers ('to cause them stress'). They will happily pupate in larger containers such as crickets tubs as long as they are alone. 

The whole process takes around 1 month from seperation to beetle arrival. You should keep them around 22-26c for best results. I use yogurt pots.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Makes sense. Either way, they don't like other worms.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## brymche (Mar 28, 2011)

Well for now I have most of them in a fishing tackle box with a couple of millimeters of oats... They have become less active... much less... Hope this is normal.


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

brymche said:


> Well for now I have most of them in a fishing tackle box with a couple of millimeters of oats... They have become less active... much less... Hope this is normal.


Well either that or there dead:whistling2:, good luck.


----------

